# Local Area Connection Limited or no connectivity – Realtec RTL8169/8110



## myeika (Oct 10, 2009)

*Local Area Connection Limited or no connectivity – Realtec RTL8169/8110*

(Realtec RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC)

Hi there.

I hope someone can help me with this please.

I have checked and I can connect to the Internet from my laptop with the wireless connection, so the live box is working ok.

But my main pc, which is connected to the live box via the Ethernet cable is having problems making the connection.

Everything was working fine before, with no problems. Until I had a problem with my Nortons program.. 

My Nortons program expired, and kept chucking a box up every few seconds, so I had to delete it and install a new program. I installed AVG on my pc, still all was working fine. Later that day I installed Utorrent and was downloading a file from a trusted site. I left the pc running overnight and when I got up in the morning, the file had downloaded ok, but I had no Internet connection…..from what time I am not sure as I said I left the file downloading all evening. But when I looked I first saw the ! Market on the local area connection icon in my tray at the bottom.

I put my mouse over the icon and it says – “Local Area Connection. 
Speed: 100.0mbps 
Status: Limited or no connectivity

If I disable it, ( the local area connection) and then enable the connection again, it says - Acquiring network address, this is up for a short time and then it says, Limited or no connectivity.

When I go into device manager/ Network adapters/ Realteck and look at the properties for the Realteck one, the device status says “ This device is working properly”. I have also checked to make sure there are no conflicts. But in the “Power management section, the box is ticked to allow the computer to turn off this device to save power ------ Should that be ticked?

In the general section where you can click on the button that says “Troubleshoot” when I click on that, nothing happens!


In the network connections folder I have another connection showing, although I have no idea what this is, it says – 

1394 Net Adapter – I have checked with this too and “ This device is working properly” is what shows.

I have done a systems restore through the system tools, and restored my pc to the date before I installed the AVG.

It still comes up the same, error msg so I was going to put the restore back to today’s date, but the systems restore wont open at all so I cant do that! It seems as if the AVG has gone from my pc and the Utorrent program too.

I don’t want to make things any worse so I am not going to do anything with it now till I have asked for help!

Please can someone help me?

Thanks in advance

Myeika


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Local Area Connection Limited or no connectivity – Realtec RTL8169/8110*

Run the Norton Removal Tool and see if that doesn't return it to sanity.


----------



## myeika (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Local Area Connection Limited or no connectivity – Realtec RTL8169/8110*

Hi there John.

Many thanks for the link for the removal tool, which I have run on my pc. But I now still have the problem below!

I have checked and I can still connect to the Internet from my laptop with the wireless connection, so my live box is working ok.

But my main pc, which is connected to the live box via the Ethernet cable is having problems making the connection.

I put my mouse over the icon and it says – “Local Area Connection.
Speed: 100.0mbps
Status: Limited or no connectivity

If I disable it, ( the local area connection) and then enable the connection again, it says - Acquiring network address, this is up for a short time and then it says, Limited or no connectivity.

When I go into device manager/ Network adapters/ Realteck and look at the properties for the Realteck one, the device status says “ This device is working properly”. I have also checked to make sure there are no conflicts. But in the “Power management section, the box is ticked to allow the computer to turn off this device to save power ------ Should that be ticked?

In the general section where you can click on the button that says “Troubleshoot” when I click on that, nothing happens!


In the network connections folder I have another connection showing, although I have no idea what this is, it says –

1394 Net Adapter – I have checked with this too and “ This device is working properly” is what shows.

I have done a systems restore through the system tools, and restored my pc to the date before I installed the AVG, 
but it still comes up the same, error msg, so I have now put it back to what it was before.

Where the ethernet cable is pluged into my pc there is a greenish yellow light.

I don’t want to make things any worse so I am not going to do anything with it now till I have asked for more help!

Please can someone help me?

Thanks in advance

Myeika

PS: My daughter suggested that I unplug the ethernet cable and delete the local area connection on my pc, then plug it back in and create a new local connection..... As I said, I dont really want to mess about with anything and make it worse! Is this an option for me to be able to remedy the situation?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Local Area Connection Limited or no connectivity – Realtec RTL8169/8110*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------

